# how to keep wood shavings out of aisle at show



## kimbuffet (Apr 18, 2013)

My daughter showed dairy goats in 4H for the first time last year and she loved it. I saw at some shows that some people have a mesh like fence they run inside of the pens to keep wood chips contained. Does anyone know what this is and where can I get it?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have never seen one of those. I'm curious as to why? I show wethers and no one does that


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I've never seen it either...nor have I had a problem with it. It might just be mesh fencing around it...Personally, my problem with shavings is that my goat loves to eat them xP


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Kaneel said:


> I've never seen it either...nor have I had a problem with it. It might just be mesh fencing around it...Personally, my problem with shavings is that my goat loves to eat them xP


I have to muzzle mine.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Me too. They love those things


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Ahh yes ours eat them too! We have to squirt with Simple green to stop them.

I have seen the mesh things at our fair, but don't know what they are. We usually have to do the manual sweeping, scooping, and dumping.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Iv seen it for if someone has to bring a babby goat to a breeders show. 
One girl i taked to picked up some used mesh crib liner from somewhere since it dosent need to be very tall. 
Im assuming family friends or a guarge sale. 
Or iv also seen chicked liner

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

At shows with angoras I see the bedding held down with the kind of plastic fence stuff because otherwise they get all this straw and junk in their nice wooly hair.


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

if you can get a measurement of the size of the pens, you can make borders out of plywood - use about the 1/2 inch (too thin and they break of the goat or you kicks it on the way in or out - too thick and they are just heavy). Drill holes (about 3) along the top edge to attach to the fencing with zip-ties. Make them about 8 inches tall.


----------

